# Opera Cinema Conference in London: all welcome



## Joey Attard (May 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, first time poster here and I am promoting something so I hope this doesn't get flagged as spam!

I'm a PhD student from King's College London, conducting research in collaboration with the Royal Opera House about how novice respondents ('opera virgins') respond to opera streamed live to cinemas.

I'm organising a symposium for the 16th of June at KCL, at which I am bringing together a range of speakers including artists, opera and theatre company representatives and academics to talk about opera in the movies. I'll also be debuting findings from my own research.

If anyone is based in or around London and thinks this sounds interesting, please consider RSVPing here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/opera-cinema-a-new-cultural-experience-tickets-34277422694

And of course, there will be complementary refreshments throughout the day!

Cheers everyone, have a nice day and feel free to ask any questions (about the symposium or my research).

Joe


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only I lived in London..............


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

This sounds fascinating! Best wishes for the event! Please feel free to share the findings from your research on this forum afterward. I would love to hear it.

I'm an American who got into opera through the Met Opera cinema screenings, starting at the age of 25 in 2011. For years, opera cinema was my only access to opera. Now that I've moved to a city with its own opera company, I must confess that I find opera cinema to be its own special art form in some ways superior to the live opera experience. Being able to see the singers faces up close (to truly see their performances), as well as the effects of skillful editing and cinematography, play a role in the performance experience. I completely agree with your event summary line: "Opera cinema is more than a vehicle for virtually extending opera audiences: it is a hybrid cultural experience that combines an established art form with advanced digital media technologies to unique effect."

Again, I'm incredibly interested in your research and hope you'll post more when you have the chance! Thanks for sharing your event!


----------

